# Heimlich Manouvre - Brakpan Style



## Alex (1/4/14)

*Heimlich Manouvre - Brakpan style*
A woman sitting at a restaurant in Brakpan suddenly began to cough while eating a giant country-fried steak. After a few seconds it became apparent that she was in real distress, and two locals at the next table turned to look at her.
" Kan you like swallow?", asked one.

The woman signalled 'No', desperately shaking her head."
Kan you like breeve?" asked the other.

The woman, beginning to turn a bit blue, shook her head 'No.'
With that, the first Brakpan ou walked over to her, lifted up the back of her skirt, pulled down her panties, and quickly ran his tongue up
and down the woman's butt crack.

This shocked the woman into such a violent spasm that the obstruction flew out of her mouth and she began to breathe again.
The man slowly walked back over to his table and proudly took another sip of his Klipdrift & Coke.

His partner said in admiration, "Ma se moer, I did heard of that Hind Lick Manoeuvre, but I never did saw anybody done it before.. "

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Riaz (1/4/14)

eeeeeeeewwwwww


----------



## annemarievdh (1/4/14)

hahahahahaha age nee sies man!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ET (2/4/14)

awesome joke


----------

